# How long are your workouts?



## ShaqFu (Dec 6, 2002)

*Not* including any cardio, stretching or ab training, how much time do you spend lifting weights?


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 6, 2002)

I should have included an option for under 45 minutes.. could a mod do that for me?


----------



## kidda9 (Dec 6, 2002)

*Haven been training long but..*

..my workouts usally last around 45min-1hr30min never exceed 1hr30min but usally around 1hr.I train on me own as well so tend do it alot quicker then most pepole at my gym!


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 6, 2002)

I prefer solo training too (except for chest days when I need a spot).. it's hard to find a good partner who's not just gonna encourage you to slack off.


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 6, 2002)

My workouts are under 45 minutes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 6, 2002)

I voted 45 min to 1 hour. They're generally in the 55-60 minute range.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 6, 2002)

45  min or under weight workout


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 6, 2002)

45 or under  quick and hardcore


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

AS LONG AS IT TAKES! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 7, 2002)

Depends on what day it is....generally leg day takes longer than any other...and also depends on if I'm doing abs and if I'm working w/ a partner (we yak a lot  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

FuQQin YAKKERS!   


DP


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 7, 2002)

I know what you're saying.. they're never the same, and there's no real reason they should be..

Wanna guess at an average though? I'm really curious.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Dec 7, 2002)

I usually stick under 45 minutes , Including Cardio .... still under an hour and a half


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Most are usually about 1 hour


----------



## Bear (Dec 7, 2002)

Today was shoulders and legs.

Took me approximately 17 minutes with two 5 minute breaks included


----------



## jond (Dec 8, 2002)

I though I read when you're lifting to gain muscle, you shouldn't lift for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## cornfed (Dec 9, 2002)

1-1.5
but waiting on a station factors in a 'lil.  probably 1.25hr


----------



## Mudge (Dec 9, 2002)

30-45 minutes


----------



## Mudge (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jond *_
> I though I read when you're lifting to gain muscle, you shouldn't lift for more than 30 minutes.



It will depend on the individual to some extent, but the general rule is that after 45 minutes for drug free bodybuilders, GH levels drop off and the body would rather recouperate than be slammed some more.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 9, 2002)

Hmm, interesting. I usually take an hour or so. My BF takes forever though. He is in the gym for at LEAST 2 hrs I talk to NO ONE, he talks to EVERYONE.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 9, 2002)

lol, he's a yacker eh les.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 9, 2002)

to say the least. He is in sales so I guess it comes with the territory. I just want to get in, work my ass off and get da fuq home!!

Am I right or am I right?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 9, 2002)

45 minutes to an hour for me.  Legs day sometimes takes up to 1:15.  Moving all those goddamn plates around takes a lot of time.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Am I right or am I right?



You Damn right!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 13, 2002)

1 hour tops when tossing the weights around


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 14, 2002)

That's weird. The votes are coming in pretty evenly all over the place.

It's true it varies per muscle group and Mudge's point about GH levels was definitely a good one. Too many wannabe bodybuilders don't realize that.

And yakkers do waste half their freakin time at the gym. It's no coincidence you won't see any of the bigger guys chit chatting while they're at the gym.

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 14, 2002)

In the football off-season 45min in the morning and 1 hour and 30 min in the afternoon weight lifting. Cardio 3 days a week for 45 min for now it will end up being 5 days a week by next summer vacations.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

I train alone.  I get chest and back done in 50 mins.   Legs under an hour,  and shoulders or arms in even less time.   I only take 1 to 1 1/2 mins between sets and I do a good amount of sets too.  So its NOT like I do 3 sets of flat bench and 3 sets of inclines and say thats a chest workout.


----------



## irontime (Dec 17, 2002)

depends on where I am. When I'm at home for the summer I like to kill a lot of time in the gym cause I've got nothing else to do. So I usually kill off an hour and a half during summer workouts. 
But when I'm in school they're usually around an hour.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Bear *_
> Today was shoulders and legs.
> 
> Took me approximately 17 minutes with two 5 minute breaks included



So you did SHOULDERS AND LEGS in 7 minutes?  Takes me longer than that just to get one of my old bodyparts warmed up.  What gives?


----------



## Bear (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So you did SHOULDERS AND LEGS in 7 minutes?  Takes me longer than that just to get one of my old bodyparts warmed up.  What gives?



LOL!!!

First, for shoulders, I did as my warm-up/set-up set, 1 super slow rep of military press with 50% of my max, 1 minute up, 1 minute down,

immediately followed by a drop set of lateral raises, and a drop set of bent-over lateral raises 
(These are done to failure).

5 minute break

Then, for thighs, a warm-up/set-up set, 1 super slow rep of leg press with 50% of my max, 1 minute up, 1 minute down,

immediately followed by a drop set of leg extensions, and a drop set of leg curls (all to failure again).

5 minute break

1 drop set of standing calf raises.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 24, 2002)

And that is your NORMAL workout?

You are either insanely huge, or embarrassingly skinny. Which is it?


----------



## Bear (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> And that is your NORMAL workout?
> 
> You are either insanely huge, or embarrassingly skinny. Which is it?



Normal? Who is to say what's normal. Normal is in the eye of the beholder. 

Do I train this way always? No. I switch up my routines periodically, but usually never train more than 15-45 minutes at a time anywhere from once to three times a week.

Here's me (15 lbs lighter than I am right now) back in May:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=203852


----------



## leg_press (Dec 25, 2002)

Mine usually last around an hour and a half with Cardio and warming up and warming down. It seems to go really well until I hit the legs and the lower area and that it takes longer. I am on a training program for beginners and I train EVERY body part( well almost) three times a week. The guys at the gym all have NVQ's and things ( proper qualifications), so they basically told me that they know what either doing and just to run with it for three months


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Bear *_
> Normal? Who is to say what's normal. Normal is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> Do I train this way always? No. I switch up my routines periodically, but usually never train more than 15-45 minutes at a time anywhere from once to three times a week.
> ...



By normal, I meant normal for you.  Typical, in other words.


----------



## Bear (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> By normal, I meant normal for you.  Typical, in other words.



Not really.

This way of training was something I was experimenting with that I recieved as a free training program for visiting x-size.com

But the typical ways I train would not be considered conventional either.

HIT, and HST.


----------



## MSF (Jan 14, 2003)

My workouts are usually 1 hour and a half to 2 hours


----------



## frusht (Jan 14, 2003)

about 30- 45 minutes.  I just focus on my workouts, im at the gym to workout not socialize.


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 22, 2003)

Mine are about an hour,unless somebody won't stop talking to me


----------



## Foggy Doggy (Mar 24, 2003)

anywhere from 45 minutes on leg day to 1:15 minutes when I do chest & triceps & shoulders.


----------



## gorilla33455 (Mar 31, 2003)

MY trainer was Mr .New Zealand 3 times he is 255 lbs and 6 % body fat he trains me for 55 minutes tops and we stay at 8-12 reps as he trains himself that way he is F******* huge 1 hour of treadmill work every other day I have never looked better and been stronger

Gorlla


----------



## Fade (Mar 31, 2003)

My workouts are very short lately...actually they're nonexistant.


----------



## RubyLewis (Apr 2, 2003)

I was told not to go over 1 hr 15 mins.  I usually end in around an hour.


----------



## IJ300 (May 13, 2005)

usually I take around 45-60 minutes.  Never more than 60.


----------



## MillerMan (May 22, 2005)

anything over 45 minutes I feel like I'm taking too long.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 6, 2005)

Routine A(inc. squat, bent over rows) takes  50mins to 1 hr. Routine B (inc. bench press, bent legged deadlift.)takes  1hr and 5 mins.   Trying for a total of 4hrs aprox. a week.  No warmups in those times; never do warm-ups.


----------



## phantom939 (Jun 6, 2005)

45 mins to an hour for me


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 7, 2005)

30-45 mins.


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 7, 2005)

took me 30 mins to train my whole upperbody today.


----------



## WATTS (Jun 7, 2005)

depends on my workout for the day...between 40 min and 1 1-2 hours


----------



## Mista (Aug 16, 2006)

Around 45 - Hour. Unless i combine workouts.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Aug 18, 2006)

Usually about an hour for my weight training. Can be around 45-55 minutes though.


----------

